
Show HN: Create a single link for someone to by multiple items from amazon - swookiee
http://sendacart.com/
======
ddmf
Would be useful for us as we have to build a cart and get our Accounts dept to
purchase it. We're in the UK though.

------
Strategist
Neat idea.

------
yarper
s/by/buy?

~~~
swookiee
yeah should be buy, I was half asleep when I posted

